# Gun Cleaning



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

I know we have a few gunsmiths who frequent this site. How much does it cost (ball park figure) to have a shotgun taken apart and cleaned by a professional? I have a SBE and have shot about 5-7 thousand rounds through it in the 5 years I have owned it. I clean it often but I think it's time to have an experienced eye inspect it for wear and tear and clean it from one end to the other. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, here in Michigan I am going to say it will cost you low end 80 top end 120. That would include a total tear down and a test fire. Hope this helps . Please note the high end would only be in very extreme cases but I've seen em. Hope this helps.

Duckjunky


----------

